# I've been inspired...



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been wanting to turn some thing for a while now but I have been making some jewellery boxes and other pieces so I haven't had much time but looking at some pictures and threads on here (a few by Bill Wyko) I have been inspired and just had to turn something! I have only turned one segmented bowl before, a six sided, 4 tiered bowl which was a bit easy so I now fancy something a bit more difficult, I can only manage about a hour a day so this might take a while, I have a drawing of what I want to attempt but I haven't taken a picture of it, so I will take a picture tomorrow, but for now here is my progress, 










I have made a strip of mahogany 22mm then a 3mm strip of maple and mahogany for the middle strip of diamonds,










A piece of maple but at 45 degrees so the diamonds are horizontal, I dontknow how to flip the pictures using photo bucket!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

One down nine to go! I will try to take the rest of my picture the right way around! 










About 4 hours in all ten diamonds are done, I could of made it a bit easier by putting a diamond in the middle with joins but I did want a challenge!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

All pieces glued up now in two halfs incase my cuts were a little off but everything looks good so I will glue it together tomorrow, a bit of a problem, this is the widest part of the vase and measures 9" 1/8 and the lathe is only 9"! Oops, I think if I cut the corners off it will fit,


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

that looks awsome so far. I would imagine those cuts would have to be exact to get they to look that good. Just curious what did you use to cut the really tiny pieces?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's going to turn out great. Just don't get impatient like I do sometimes and rush to the end


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there any logic to the direction/orientation of the grain in each piece in relation to the other pieces of each segment making up the ring in this kind of turning? 

It's something I'm interested in, but it scares me, as I recently had a grain dig-in which resulted in a broken banjo on the midi lathe I currently am using. I realise it was my lack of skill that caused it, but now I'm extra careful.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is gonna be cool. Great work.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Dwillems26 said:


> That's going to turn out great. Just don't get impatient like I do sometimes and rush to the end





Kevin07 said:


> that looks awsome so far. I would imagine those cuts would have to be exact to get they to look that good. Just curious what did you use to cut the really tiny pieces?


I am being as exact as I can because (not that I am not with everything I make!) this is to keep, I use a mitre machine, also called a guillotine, I'll take a picture tomorrow,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks really cool so far. Hold on while I go grab some popcorn.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Is there any logic to the direction/orientation of the grain in each piece in relation to the other pieces of each segment making up the ring in this kind of turning?


I'm not too sure, most of the grain is going to be going in the same direction, I didn't see it being a problem, but if any body can forsee any problems don't be shy please tell me!! This only my second segmented turning so I still have lots to learn, you can see my plan in the last picture on the piece of cardboard, I'll take a better one, hope the pictures are ok, as I'm just using my phone,


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I am really excited to see how this turns out. I was just glancing thru the pics and thinking to myself, "this would be really cool to turn", and then I read you were planning on doing that!  I will definitely be watching this to see how it all plays out.

Thanks for taking the time to document your progress.

Steve, pass some of that popcorn over here, please.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my plan, not much of a plan, I haven't got any measurements, I just like to make it up as I go along, I enjoy the problem solving as I go along.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking Good!:thumbsup:


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

The detail is fantastic. I can't wait to see the finished vase.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is going to ook so cool.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments! 
5 hours in, the ring is together and needed sanding flat so I taped 4 squares of sand paper together and taped them to my bench top and sanded it level, note to self try harder to get the next rings more level, my shoulders are aching!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Still 5 hours in, cut 20 pieces of 3mm maple for the next rings top and bottom and glued the top ring onto the diamond ring making sure but the joins are perfect, tomorrow I will do the bottom 3mm maple ring and but the 3mm mahogany rings, 










Also in the picture is one of my chisels from another project show case I did a few years ago, still the only chisels I use!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

5 1/2 hours.

Glued the second 3mm maple ring on and also cut the 3mm mahogany rings, hopefully I will get one mahogany ring on today,










A close up of a diamond,


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That in Sweet! I need to try that some time. Great job man.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

You definintly should try! Every time I look on here I want to try something else,


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Jimbo., that looks seriously cool. I need to study your pictures some more. I don't do turnings but I can definitely see how the construction technique could be applied to lots of woodworking projects, such as an intricate end grain cutting board or a table top. I'm loving this. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, there are some nice inlays on this forum I have seen which would look great in a table top, I would like to make some for another bowl or vase with some in.

6 hours.
Got a layer of mahogany on and the other one cut ready for gluing tomorrow,


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I took the cramps off and the ring has moved! Bugger, if I leave it it will bug me so I will take it off and do it again making sure to cramp it better!


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Jimbo just out of interest what brand and type of glue do you use?


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Jimbo just out of interest what brand and type of glue do you use?


It's pva waterproof wood adhesive by sovereign, I have asked what glue someone used for their segmented bowl I saw on this forum but they didn't reply so I just used the same glue as I always have, it is very strong but drying time can take up to 30 so not really contact.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Jimbo this looks really nice so far, incredible in fact. Great design and execution and I love the wood selections. Can’t wait to see it progress. It looks like you are a great product of the City & Guilds Institute.
This reminds me of a segment bowl that DMH did a few months ago with an amazing build thread. This posting and his posting have made me want to get into some ornate segmented turnings. All I need now is the time.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

The Everyman Show said:


> Jimbo this looks really nice so far, incredible in fact. Great design and execution and I love the wood selections. Can’t wait to see it progress. It looks like you are a great product of the City & Guilds Institute.
> This reminds me of a segment bowl that DMH did a few months ago with an amazing build thread. This posting and his posting have made me want to get into some ornate segmented turnings. All I need now is the time.


Thank you, I have just read DMH's segmented bowl build, very nice, some really good ideas on there I really liked the dowel in the bottom and think I will do something similar with mine, maybe a 10 sided piece of cherry... we'll see, also the metal hose clamp is a really good idea, much more pressure than just taping it like I have been doing, great build DMH!!

I have cut some more rings and ready to glue up and replaced the mahogany ring that I glued on badly, I have had to stop to make some weights for wedding balloons so had to stop for a bit, I will put some pictures up soon!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Now that's much better! Both the mahogany rings line up now, I also trimmed this ring so it will on the lathe,










There is one more maple ring to go on top of this pile and then a mahogany one with a band of cherry in it, 










This is one of the bottom half rings


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

About 9 hours in,









Getting there now, just the top ring to do now, a mahogany one with a band of cherry in it, its looking very big now!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good. It's going to be pretty cool once you start turning (not that it isn't already cool).

I like the faces on the drawers in the background. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sweet !!*

Nice job so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, I'm back! Sorry for the weeks with no updates, I have just got married on the 3rd of June and it's been hectic! I made some picture frames for parents, had man flu and loads of other things have come up but I'm back on the vase now... well until tomorrow because then in going to Cuba for two weeks for our honeymoon! Anyway let's continue with some more pictures








Glued the top two rings together, the big bits sticking out of the side are cramping pads just pinned on to stop any movement when it was cramped








Feeling brave, glued up three tiers together, these are for the bottom half








The top half ready to glue together, just fits inside my g-clamps,








Gluing the top packer ring of ply on, it's now too big for g-clamps and ready to turn! 








Sorry, I forgot a before picture of the top half on the lathe, I will remember one for the bottom half, I had to plane a high spot off the diamond part because it was hitting the lathe, more coming soon!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Firstly - and most importantly - CONGRATULATIONS!!








To many happy years together!

Enjoy your honeymoon :thumbsup:

..
..
..

The vase project is coming along very well. Awesome job. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished. 

But don't hurry on our account. Make sure to spend some time with your new wife. She's most important right now.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you! Here are a few pictures of our special day that we have had from the photographer, should get the rest tomorrow,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn, now that is one fine looking bride right there! 


OK, OK... I suppose the groom is pretty handsome too :yes:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

About 14 hours in










Just started to turn the bottom half and you can now see the shape of the vase, how thin does everyone make their vases/bowls? This has ended up about 12mm, I'm not sure I want to go much thinner incase it breaks,


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

This kind of project is where the line blurs between craftsman and artisan. This is looking real nice Jimbo. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Congrats on the wedding, I trust Cuba was good. We were there a few years ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking vase.

I have seen vases with walls thin enough to shine light through.

The walls should not crack if the wood had consistent moisture to start with.

I am with you though. I feel more comfortable with thicker rather than thinner.

I would leave the walls at your present thickness.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, back on the vase now, work has gone down to a two day week so had to stop work on the vase for a while and earn my keep doing other stuff, but works getting better slowly so I can play with my lathe again! Sorry for no turning pictures, I got carried away and by the time I remembered about taking pictures I was done, 










I have turned both halves now and glued them together and rough sanded the outside, next step is to sand the outside smooth, put a hole in the top and sand the inside join smooth, take off the bottom ply ring and a bit of lacquer! Getting excited now!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome, man. I can't wait to see it with finish. It's going to be beautiful. Great work so far.

Sorry to hear about the slow work. I hope things get back to normal for you soon.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Late to the game here but that is awesome Jimbo! You're inspiring me too. Great work and it's going to look fantastic finished. Congrats on your wedding as well!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Late to the game here but that is awesome Jimbo! You're inspiring me too. Great work and it's going to look fantastic finished. Congrats on your wedding as well!


That was what I was hoping for, inspiring others to get turning! Thank you for the congrats,


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I made a quick jig to router the hole in the top of the vase on the lathe, just out of mdf.










The top plained nearly flat.










The jig in place, now you see it...










Now you don't, back on the lathe now to sand the inside join and the top smooth,


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Dooooooood that's so sweet! Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed you posting the progress on this vase. I want to own a lathe some day, because it looks really fun. You have inspired this hobby woodworker.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Finished turning and sanding! 





































Now I just have to find a finish I like!


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

The two options I like are either the friction Polish which will be a bit harder off the lathe or my favorite bee's wax and mineral oil. I guess blo would work also.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I think I will have a look at some sort of oil, Bill wyko used tung oil on one of his last vase and I really liked the finish, 










This was what my tester piece turned out like with clear lacquer on, the maple has gone very yellow I really wanted it to stay as white as possible,


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

This is looking really beautiful. If tung oil or blo pop the grain at all this will be a jaw-dropper!


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Get ready the end is nigh! 

25 hours in










Sprayed the bottom 










Sprayed the outside with three coats of lacquer and rubbed two coats on the inside because there was not enough room for the gun,










And finally some wax, its finished! 3 months in the making! I'm really pleased with how this has turned out, and I have learnt heaps about turning, thank you everyone who has followed my build and thank you for your kind words over the past few weeks, hopefully I have inspired some people to start turning just as others on this forum have inspired me! Here are a few more pictures,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, you did a fantastic job on this piece. I love the pattern. Great choice of woods too. And it looks excellent with the finish. Yeah, it came out superb all the way 'round. Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey! Turned out REALLY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, you can be really proud of that! Where does it go now?


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Shop Dad said:


> Wow, you can be really proud of that! Where does it go now?


Not sure where it's going yet, now it is in the house it looks really big! But it will take pride of place somewhere,


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG that was amazing!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

More than wow, so far.
Looking forward to tomorrow when it’s finally completed.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Boy howdy!!!! That is sooo beautiful. I love it!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Skillfully made! Excellent craftsmanship! One response is never enough for me for a project as amazing as this !!!


----------

